# Koi-Winterquartier!!



## stettfish (16. Jan. 2010)

Mit etwas Verspätung möchte ich den neuen Koi-Winterroom vorstellen!
hab zu diesem Zweck eine Ecke in unserer alten Sägerei verbaut!
gut isolierte Wände aus Holzbalken und 60mm Schaumstoffplatten, unters Dach Dampfsperrfolie wegen Kondenzwasser!
schweissbare 1,5mm Teichfolie (grün)! 
Filter: 2x60lt Filterkammern 
Filtermasse: schaum-Filtermatten 100mm, Lavasteine, 30lt.Siporax!
Pumpe ca. 4500lt./h


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

Einfach nur Klasse 

Wie viel Wasser ist denn in der Anlage ?


----------



## stettfish (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

7000liter!
heize das Becken auf 19°C die Jungs sind fit wie nie bei so konstanter Tempi... einfach Super!

auf der zweit-letzten Bild sind übrigens die Jungfische vom Juni 2009 zu sehen... sind ca. 10-14cm jetzt.


----------



## nico1985 (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

Super , ist das im Dachgeschoss??

gruß nico


----------



## stettfish (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

hallo Nico
Nein steht in einer alten Sägerei! dessen Innenbodensteht liegt ca. 1m über der Grundstückhöhe... 
sieht so aus weil die Dachschräge hier nur etwas tiefer kommt...


----------



## robsig12 (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

Gefällt mir super.

Wie heizt Du auf 19 Grad?

Hast Du keine Probleme mit Schimmel?


----------



## stettfish (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

hallo Robert

Durchlauferhitzer!

Teichheizung Edelstahl 3kW bis 10000L
Professioneller Teichheizer mit regelbaren Thermostat

Diese Heizung aus Edelstahl wird in die vorhandene Pumpenleitung eingebaut. Max. Durchfluss 7’000 Liter pro Stunde


----------



## robsig12 (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

Und wie hoch ist die Umgebungsthemperatur im Raum?

Ich frage mich wegen der Schimmelvermeidung, da wenn 19 Grad im Becken, müssten es ja ca 21 Grad drausen haben, sonst "schwitzt" doch der Raum. Diese Frage stellt sich mir immer im Bezug auf IH im Keller.


----------



## Dodi (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

Moin Tom!

Schicke IH! 
Da fühlen sich die Koi sichtlich wohl.

Aber sach ma, das Foto von der Teichheizung sieht mir doch zu professionell aus - ich hab's
daher mal rausgenommen wg. evtl. Copyright-Verletzung. - Sollte ich mich irren, sag bitte Bescheid, dann füge ich es wieder ein. Ansonsten solche Bilder bitte nur verlinken, wenn sie nicht von Dir sein sollten.


----------



## robsig12 (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ansonsten solche Bilder bitte nur verlinken, wenn sie nicht von Dir sein sollten.





Ich glaub da ist ein Wort zuviel reingerutscht, aber wir wissen wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## axel (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

Hallo Robert 

Was Dodi schreibt ist Richtig. 
Deine Bilder kannst Du hier direkt einstellen.
Bilder die nicht von Dir sind kannst Du nur verlinken.
Also kein Wort zuviel !

lg
axel


----------



## stettfish (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

ach ja stimmt...
SORRY!


----------



## stettfish (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

den Raum selbst muss ich schon auch beheizen... hab zwischen der bestehenden Aussenwand und der Isolierten Innenwand 10cm Zwischenraum... als Hinterlüftung damit die Feuchtigkeit auch wieder trocknen kann... hab hier den grossen Vorteil dass dieses Gebäude sehr alt ist und daher wie gemacht für meine FischWahn!!!


----------



## stettfish (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Koi-Winterquartier!!*

hier noch paar Koibilder....


----------

